# "The grandma who's a mum again at 53...despite the fact she was still taking



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

the pill just in case."

Whee, a decade left of trying!!!

The link is:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2091336/Debbie-Hughes-Grandmother-whos-mum-53.html

Care consultant says the odds are about the same as winning the lottery, but they would say that, wouldn't they?!! Killjoys trying to spoil my day!!


----------

